# Tormach 1100 Vs Roland Mdx 540 For Beginners



## Sam Made (Sep 4, 2015)

just joined the group and was wondering what your opinions are about the Roland mdx 540 vs the tormach 1100 for an absolute beginner.


----------



## 09kevin (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Sam. Welcome to the group!


I own a Tormach PCNC770 and have operated the 1100 also but  I don’t have any experience with the Roland mdx 540 except what I read on the their site.


I looked at the specifications for both machines, the Roland mdx 540 seems to be a smaller (225lbs) bench top mill aimed at cutting softer materials (Resins such as chemical wood and modelling wax, Light metals) and the rotary axis is only capable of cutting Resins (metal not supported) It does have a higher spindle RPM than the Tormach which is a good feature for cutting softer materials or small diameter endmills. http://www.rolanddg.com/product/3d/3d/mdx-540/spec.html



The Tormach PCNC1100 is a larger machine (1296lbs) capable of cutting the same materials as the Roland mdx 540 as well as harder materials such as steel and titanium. The maximum weight that can loaded on the Tormach table is 500lbs compared to 44lbs for the Roland mdx540.
http://www.tormach.com/product_pcnc_main.html#techspecs


The 2 machines seem very different as far as their intended use is concerned so if you can give us more information on what you plan to use it for we might be able to help you make a decision.


Kevin


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Sep 19, 2015)

Would not touch the Roland. Get a Tormach 770 you won't look back.


----------



## Sam Made (Sep 19, 2015)

thanks for the response folks. the machine will be used for prototyping before sending it off for production, making masters for resin casting, occasionally engrave and cut holes/slots on aluminum. most important is the surface finish and ease of use.


----------



## echesak (Oct 12, 2015)

I looked at many machines before I bought my 1100.  I can't comment about the Roland.  But I can tell you that the Tormach has been a wonderful machine.  But beyond that is the company itself.  They are superb at support (both on the machine and software).  They continue to upgrade and maintain their machines.  Pathpilot, their new open source machine controller software, is a great example.  It's so much better than Mach 3 and continues to be refined.  I'm very happy with it, and I was able to get the machine, 4th axis and a pile of tooling for a very reasonable cost.

Eric


----------



## Sam Made (Oct 12, 2015)

after further research i preordered the tormach 440. theres no way im getting a 1100 or 770 inside an apt. im excited for its arrival sometime on Nov


----------



## MonkMan (Nov 22, 2015)

The Tormach folks are a great bunch. I took the open house tour this past summer.
Please post a picture when you get set up.

Paul


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

Sam Made said:


> after further research i preordered the tormach 440. theres no way im getting a 1100 or 770 inside an apt. im excited for its arrival sometime on Nov


Hi Sam,
I was wondering how you made out with your Tormach 440?


----------

